

Show HN: Maker Time - a clock/calendar inspired by PG's maker's schedule - willholloway
http://willholloway.net/makertime.html#

======
mattvanhorn
I like this. I need to put it somewhere as a constant reminder.

~~~
willholloway
You can add it to your iOS or Android home screen as an html app. I built it
with Bootstrap and the current Maker Time is calculated with javascript.

